# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عصام العطار ... شيخ الإخوان !

## طالب الإيمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخوة المجلس 
عصام العطار ... السوري , شيخ شيوخ الإخوان في دمشق .
لأننا نعرف أيها الإخوة :
أن الأخوان في سوريا - مع الأسف - كانوا منقسمين : إخوان دمشق , إخوان حلب , إخوان حماة .. وحمص !! 
الشيخ عصام من عائلة عريقة في دمشق , شاعر وأديب محلق .
تزوج من الشهيدة : بنان الطنطاوي - رحمها الله - بنت الأديب الأريب : علي الطنطاوي .
يقول فيها : 
( بنانُ ) يا جبهةَ الإسلامِ داميةً      ما زالَ جُرحكِ في قلبي نزيفَ دمِ
( بنانُ ) يا صورةَ الإخلاصِ رائعةً        ويا مِثال الفِدى والنُبلِ والكرمِ
   ( بنانُ ) يا مُقلةً للبِرِّ ساهرةً       لأبؤس الناسِ قد ناموا ولم تنمِ
( بنانُ ) يا مُنتهى الإيثارِ ما شهدَ الـ     إِيثارُ مثلَكِ في خفضٍ ولا عُدُمِ     
يقيم الآن في ألمانيا ( آخن ) , مكان مقتل زوجته الشهيدة .
من الغرائب :
أن أخت عصام العطار هيَ القومية المشهورة نجاح العطار ... ومن باب الإنصاف فهيَ ( قوية جداً في اللغة ) .
له مجموعة كتب منها : 
( 1 ) من بقايا الأيام ( 1 , 2 ) .
( 2 ) كلمات .
( 3 ) التلميذ الناشيء والشيخ الحكيم .
( 4 ) رحيل ( ديوان شعر ) .
( 5 ) الغياب الإسلامي المذهل .
( 6 ) التبعية للغرب والشرق والتميز بالإسلام .
( 7 ) آراء ومواقف فب قضية فلسطين .
( 8 ) قصيدو ثورة الحق .
( 9 ) رسالة إلى الأخوة المؤمنين .
( 10 ) أزمة روحية .
الأستاذ عصام .. خرج قبل أشهر على قناة الحوار في برنامج ( مراجعات ) في 18 حلقة .
وهيَ عندي فمن أرادها فليراسلني إن أرادها صوت أما إن أرادها ( صوتاً وصورة ) فلينتظر أشهر .
له بيت جميل يقول فيه : 
أمشي على الغربة الحمراء من دمنا         مشيَ الشهادة فوق الخوف والألم 
ويقول : 
رسالةُ اللهِ ما خٌنّا أمانتها      ولم نبعها لطاغوتٍ ومحتَكِمِ 
و لا تنسوني من الدعاء .. فربّ دعوةٍ في ظهر الغيب !
و حياكم الله

----------


## ممعن النظر

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

نبذ يسيرة وممتعة

رحم الله بنان ورحم والدها 

زدنا من هذه السلاسل المباركة

----------


## إمام الأندلس

رسالةُ اللهِ ما خٌنّا أمانتها ولم نبعها لطاغوتٍ ومحتَكِمِ 
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب طالب...
وإني لمدمن على أشرطته ومحاضراته...حفظه الله ورعاه وأطال عمره في الصالحات..
بالنسبة لبرنامج مراجعات قد شاهدت أغلب الحلقات..وقد كانت نشرت في ملتقى أهل الحديث..أنا اريد حلقات الشيخ زين العابدين سرور..لو تكرمت..

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

لا أخفيك أيها الحبيب أن قصة عصام وبنان لها أثر كبير في حياتي،ذلك أن التفاعل الوجداني حالة الصغر يحدث من الأثر ما لايحدثه حالة الكبر،صدقني بعض القصص التي تمر بك اليوم ،ولا تقف عندها كثيرا،لو اطلعت عليها وقت الصبا لربما غيرت مسار حياتك.
أنا في صغري تأثرت بثلاث نساء،الأستاذة الداعية المجاهدة زينب الغزالي _رحمها الله_،وكتابها المؤثر (أيام من حياتي)،والأستاذة الشاعرة المجاهدة أمينة قطب ،أخت الشهيد سيد،وزوجة الشهيد السنانيري،وثالثهما المجاهدة الشهيدة بنان الطنطاوي.
كان عمري عند الحادثة لا يتجاوز سبع سنوات،وصدقني لو أخبرتك أن هذه القصة كان لها أثر في كل مراحل حياتي إلى اليوم،لا زلت أذكر كيف تأثرت وبكيت ورقت مشاعري وأنا أقرأ للشيخ الطنطاوي كيف كان يقرأ القرآن،ولما بلغ قوله تعالى:(بلى قادرين على أى نسوي بنانه)،بشر بوضع أهله،فسمى تلك البنية الوافدة على هذا العالم،والتي لا تدري كيف ستودعه،سماها بنان تيمنا بالآية الكريمة،قرأت رثاء والدها لها وبكيت بكاء مرا يندر أن تراه من طفل قي هذا العمر،قرأت كفاحها وجهادها ،وصبرها مع زوجها في كل ما تعرض له من محن على أيدى الطغاة والمجرمين،فرسخ ذلك في قلبي بغضا وافرا لكل المتسلطين والطغاة إلى اليوم.قرأت كيف هربت مع زوجها إلى ألمانيا ،وكيف لاحقهم الطغاة إلى مهجرهم،ولا زالت الصور عالقة في ذهني وقد فات على الحادثة سبعة وعشرون عاما،صورة عصام وقد خرج من بيته متخفيا بعدما أخبر بملاحقة الطغاة له إلى بيته،صورة تلك الجارة المسكينة التي اقتحم المجرمون بيتها وأجبروها على الاتصال ببنان،وإخبارها بزيارتها لها،لتفتح لها الباب،صورة الأنذال وهم يطلقون الرصاص على ذلك الجسد الطاهر،رصاصتان في رأسها،رصاصتان في صدرها،رصاصة تحت إبطها.
آه يا طالب الإيمان،لقد حركت شجونا،وفتحت جروحا،واستثرت قروحا.
  فلو كان النساء كمن فقدنا           لفضِّلت النساء على الرجال
فما التأنيث لاسم الشمس عــــيبٌ   ولا التذكير فخرٌ للهلال
رحمها الله تعالى وتقبل منها.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

بطلة قصتنا الأخت الفاضلة بنان الطنطاوي (رحمها الله) ابنة الشيخ الفاضل علي الطنطاوي "أمد الله في عمره".. وزوجة المجاهد المحتسب الأستاذ عصام العطار، الذي أُخرج من بلده مهاجراً بدينه وعقيدته ليستقر في ألمانيا ويواصل مسيرة الكفاح عبر مجلة "الرائد".
    في هذين البيتين الطيبين "بيت العلم والجهاد" نشأت بنان وترعرعت.. ففي بيت والدها العالم الورع الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رضعت لبان العلم والتقوى وفطمت برحيق الإيمان.. وفي بيت زوجها عصام تحلت بُحلى الجهاد.. وذاقت طعم التضحية والاستشهاد.. فأكرم بها من نعمة حباها بها الله فضلاً وتكرماً.
    لقد عانت الأخت المجاهدة بنان كثيراً من زوار الفجر الذين طالما طرقوا دارها وانتزعوا زوجها ليلقوه في غياهب السجون، ظانين أنهم بذلك سيطفئون في قلبه شعلة الإيمان، ويخفون في أعماقه حبه للدعوة والجهاد.
    وما أحوج الزوج المؤمن في هذه اللحظات الحرجة إلى زوجة قوية الإرادة تمده بالصبر والثبات، وكانت له "بنان" بحق خير معين في محنته.. فاستمعي إليها ـ أختي ـ وهي تكتب له في سجنه عام 1966م:
    "لا تفكر فيَّ وفي أولادك وأهلك، ولكن فكر كما عودتنا دائماً بإخوانك ودعوتك وواجبك".
    وحينما ضُيِّق عليه الخناق وأُجبر على فراق الأهل والديار والزوجة والأولاد، واصلت الزوجة مواقفها العظيمة وراسلته تحثه على الثبات وعدم الخضوع:
    "نحن لا نحتاج منك لأي شيء خاص بنا، ولا نطالبك إلا بالموقف السليم الكريم الذي يرضي الله عز وجل، وبمتابعة جهادك الخالص في سبيل الله حيثما كنت وعلى أي حال كنت، والله معك (يا عصام) وما يكتبه الله لنا هو الخير".
    وحينما أصيب زوجها بالشلل في بروكسل كتبت تواسيه:
    "لا تحزن يا عصام.. إنك إن عجزت عن السير سرت بأقدامنا.. وإن عجزت عن الكتابة كتبت بأيدينا.. تابع طريقك الإسلامي المستقل المميز الذي شكلته وآمنت به، فنحن معك على الدوام، نأكل معك ـ وإن اضطررنا ـ الخبز اليابس، وننام معك تحت خيمة من الخيام".
    فأي قوة هذه التي تحيل المحنة إلى منحة، وتنسج من خيوط الألم واليأس بردة زاهية من الأمل المشرق.
    ولم ترض الزوجة المجاهدة بالبقاء وسط الأهل وزوجها مطارد في دينه وإيمانه، ولم تطب نفسها أن تتركه وحيداً رهين "الغربة والشلل"، فلحقت به مهاجرة إلى ألمانيا، وهنالك واصلت نشاطها، وهنالك أنشأت مركزاً نسائياً للمسلمات، وقد أكرمها الله فتاب على يديها الكثيرات.
    حين نتحدث عن الأخت بنان قد نتساءل: كيف تسنى لهذه المرأة أن تكون بهذه الصفات في وقت ظلت فيه بنات جيلها أسيرات الكريم والمساحيق، وبيوت الأزياء والكوافير؟ ولكن قد يزول عجبنا حينما نعلم أن الزوج هو عصام العطار، الذي تعلمت منه بنان معاني الصبر والتضحية، فاسمعيه وهو يقول:
    "طريق الحق والواجب ليس مفروشاً بالسجاد الأحمر والأمن والملذات، فلابد أن نمشي على الأشواك والمخاوف والآلام، وأن تدمى عليه نفسك وقدماك، وربما فقدت فيه الحياة، ولكن تذكر أن نهايته الجنة ورضوان من الله أكبر، وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور".
    وهنالك في بيتها في ألمانيا.. والزوج غائب.. جاء ثلاثة من أعوان الطغاة ليضعوا نهاية لقصة كُلها كفاح وجهاد، جاءوا يلاحقون الزوج فلم يجدوا إلا الزوجة المؤمنة تحرس البيت فأفرغوا في صدرها ونحرها خمس رصاصات، أسقطتهم في حمأة الخسَّة والغدر، وعلت بـ"بنان" شهيدة في الجنان ـ إن شاء الله ـ وكان ذلك في 17- 3- 1981م.
    وما كان لبنان أن تموت في فراشها، وما كان لهذه الروح المحلِّقة في سماء المجد أن تموت في السفح كالأخريات:
    ما كان مثلك أن يموت مدثراً
    بين السرير مذهَّـب العيدان
    فلك الله أيها الزوج الصابر الممتحن، ولك الجنة والنعيم ـ بإذن الله ـ أيتها الزوجة المضحية الوفية.
    وَلَكُـنَّ أخواتي المسلمات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها في قصة "بنان" أروع المثل.

عن مجلة المجتمع

----------


## إمام الأندلس

غفر الله لك ياشيخ أبا عائشة..لقد أبكيتنا حتى تفطرت أكبادنا..
حلف الزمان ليأتين بمثلهم....حنثت يمينك يازمان فكفر..

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله:
ابنتي بنان رحمها الله, و هذه اول مرة اذكر فيها اسمها,اذكره و الدّمع يملأعيني,و الخفقان بعصف بقلبي, اذكرهاول مرة بلساني و ما غاب عن ذهني لحظة و لا صورتها عن جناني.
افتنكرون عليّ أن اجد في كل مأتم مأتمها و في كل خبر وفاة وفاتها؟
واذا كان كل شجى يثير شجاه لأخيه افلا يثير شجاي لبنتي؟
ان كل اب يحب اولاده و لكن ما رأيت لا والله ما رأيت من يحبّ بناته مثل حبيبناتي.
ما صدقت الى الآن و قد مرّ على استشهادها اربع سنوات و نصف السنة و انا لااصدق بعقلي الباطن انهاماتت,انني اغفل احيانا فاظنّ ان رنّ جرس الهاتف انّها ستعلمني على عادتها
بانّها بخير لأطمئنّ عليها.
تكلمني مستعجلة,ترصف الفاظها رصفا",مستعجلة دائما" كأنها تحسّ ان الردى لن يبطئ عنها,و انّ هذا المجرم, هذا النذل..هذا..يا اسفي, فاللغة العربية على سعتهاتضيق باللفظ الذي يطلق على مثله.ذلك لأنها لغة قوم لا يفقدون الشرف حتى عند الاجرام, ان في العربية كلمات
لنّذالة و الخسّة و الدناءة,وامثاله  , و لكن هذه كلها لا تصل في الهبوط الى حيث نزل هذا الذي هدد الجارةبالمسدس حتى طرقت عليها الباب لتطمئنّ فتفتح لها, ثم اقتحم عليها,على
امرأة وحيدة في دارها, فضربها ضرب الجبان,و الجبان اذاضرب اوجع, اطلق عليها خمس رصاصات تلقتها في صدرها و في وجهها .
ما هربت حتى تقع في ظهرها, كأنّ فيها بقية من اعراق اجدادها الذين كانوا
يقولون :
و لسنا على الاعقاب تدمى كلومنا     و لكن على اقدامنا تقطر الدّما
ثم داس ال...لا ادري والله بم اصفه؟
ان قلت المجرم فمن المجرمين من فيه بقية من مروءة تمنعه من ان يدوس بقدميهالنجستين على
التي قتلها ظلما" ليتوثّق من موتها.
ربما كان في المجرم ذرة من انسانية تحجزه عن ان يخوض في هذه الدّماءالطاهرة التي اراقها.
و لكنه فعل ذلك كما اوصاه من بعث به لاغتيالها, دعس عليها برجليه ليتأكد من
نجاح مهمته,قطع الله يديه و رجليه,لا,بل ادعه و ادع من بعث به لله,لعذابه,لانتق  امه,و لعذاب
الاخرة اشدّ من كل عذاب يخطر على قلوب البشر.
لقد كلمتها قبل الحادث بساعة واحدة,قلت:
اين عصام؟
قالت:
خبروه بأنّ المجرمين يردون اغتياله و ابعدوه عن البيت,
قلت:
فكيق تبقين وحدك؟
قالت:
بابا لا تشغل بالك بي, انا بخير.
ثق والله يا بابا انني بخير.
ان الباب لا يفتح الاّ ان فتحته انا.
و لا افتح الاّ ان عرفت من الطّارق و سمعت صوته.
انّ هنا تجهيزات كهربائية تضمن لي السّلامة,
و المسلّم هو الله.
ما خطر على بالها انّ هذا الوحش, هذا الشيطان سيهدد جارتها بمسدسه حتى
كلمها هي, فتطمئنّ,فتفتح لها الباب.و مرت الساعة فقرع جرس الهاتف, و سمعت من يقول لي:
كلّم وزارة الخارجية.
قلت:نعم.
فكلمني رجل احسست انه يتلعثم و يتردد, كأنه كلّف بما تعجز عن الادلاء به
بلغاء الرجال, بان يخبرني..كيف يخبرني؟
و تردد و رأيته بعين خيالي كأنه يتلفت يطلب منجى من هذا الموقف الذي وقّفوه فيه
ثم قال:ما عندك احد اكلمه؟
و كان عندي اخي, فقلت لأخي:
خذ اسمع ما يقول, و سمع ما يقول, و رأيت قد ارتاع مما سمع,و حار ماذا
يقول لي, و كأنياحسست انّ المخابرة من المانيا,و انّه سيلقي عليّ خبرا" لا يسرني,و كنت
اتوقع ان ينال عصاما" مكروه
فسألته:هل اصاب عصاما شيء؟
قال:لا, و لكن..قلت:و لكن ماذا؟ عجّل يا عبدة فانك بهذا التردد كما يبتر اليد التي تقرر بترها
بالتدريج, قطعة بعد قطعة, فيكونالالم مضاعفا" اضعافا" فقل و خلّصني مهما كان سوء الخبر.
قال:بنان.قلت:ما لها؟
قال, و بسط يديه بسط اليائس الذي لم يبق في يده شيء.
و فهمت و احسست كأنّ سكّينا" قد غرس في قلبي, و لكني تجلدتّ , و
قلت هادئا" هدوءا" ظاهريا", والنارتتضرم في صدري:
حدّثني بالتفصيل بكل ما سمعت.فحدثني.
و ثقوا انني لا استطيع مهما اوتيت من طلاقة اللسان, و من نفاذ البيان,اناصف لكم ماذا فعل بي هذا الذيسمعت.
و انتشر في الناس الخبر و لمست فيهم العطف و الحب و المواساة...
و وصلتني برقيات تواسيني و انها لمنة ممن بعث بها و ممن كتب يعجز لسانالشكر عن وفاء حقها و لكنيسكت فلم اشكرها و لم اذكرها, لأن المصيبة عقلت لساني, و هدت اركاني.
و اضاعت عليّ سبيل الفكر,
فعذرا" و شكرا" لاصحاب البرقيات و الرسائل.....
كنت احسبني جلدا" صبورا", اثبت للأحداث , و اواجه المصائب ,
فرأيت اني لست في شيء من الجلادة و لا من الصبر و لا من الثبات...
صحيح انه:
و لا بدّ من شكوى الى ذي مروءة-----------يواسيك او يسليك او يتوجع،و لكن لا مواساة في الموت, و السلو مخدر اثره سريع الزوال. و التّوجع يشكر و لكن لا ينفع شيئا".
و اغلقت عليّ بابي و كلما سألوا عني ابتغى اهلي المعاذير,يصرفون  م عنالمجيء, و مجيئهم فضل
منهم, و لكني لم اكن استطيع ان اتكلم في الموضوع.
لم ارد ان تكون مصيبتي مضغة الاهواء, و لا مجالا" لاظهار البيان, انهامصيبتي وحدي فدعوني
اتجرعها وحدي على مهل.
ثم فتحت بابي, و جعلت اكلم من جاءني, جاءني كثير ممن اعرفه و يعرفنيو ممن يعرفني و لا
اعرفه.
و جعلت اتكلم في كل موضوع الا الموضوع الذي جاؤوا من اجله,استبقيتاحز  ني لي, و حدثتهم
كل حديث حتى لقد اوردت نكتا و نوادر.اتحسبون ذلك من شذوذ الادباء؟ ام من المخالفات التي يريد اصحابها ان يعرفوا بها؟
لا والله و لكن الامر ما قلت لكم.كنت اضحك و اضحك القوم و قلبي و كل خلية في جسدي تبكي.
فما كل ضاحك مسرور:
لا تحسبوا ان رقصي بينكم طربا"---------------فالطير يرقص مذبوحا" من الالم
اني لأتصوّر الآن حياتها كلها مرحلة مرحلة, و يوما" يوما" تمر امامي
متعاقبة كأنها شريط اراه بعيني.
لقد ذكرت مولدها و كانت ثانية بناتي, و لقد كنت اتمنّى ان يكون يكري ذكرا"
و قد اعددت له احلى الاسماء
ما خطر على بالي ان يكون انثى.
و سميتها عنان و ولدت بعدها بسنتين بنان اللهم ارحمها و هذه اول مرة او الثانيةالتي اقول فيها اللهم ارحمهاو اني لأرجوا الرحمة لها و لكني لا استطيع ان اتصور موتها.
و لما صار عمرها اربع سنوات و نصف السنة اصرت على ان تذهب الىالمدرسة مع اختها, فسعيت ان تقبل من غير تسجل رسميا".
فلما كان يوم الامتحان و وزعت علاماتها المدرسية و قد كتب لها ظاهريا" لتسر
بها و لم تسجل عليها.
قلت هيه؟ماذا حدث؟
فقفزت مبتهجة مسرورة و قالت بلهجتها السريعة الكلمات, المتلاحقة الالفاظ:
بابا كلها اصفار اصفار اصفار.
تحسب الاصفار هي خير ما ينال.
و ماذا يهم الان بعدما فارقت الدنيا أكانت اصفارا" ام كانت عشرات, و ماذاينفع المسافر الذي ودع بيتهالى غير عودة, و خلف متاعه و اثاثه, ماذا ينفع طراز فرش البيت و لونه وشكله؟؟؟ 
زوجها عصام العطار يرثيها في ديوان صغير باسم " رحيل " منها :
"بنان" ياجبهةَ الإسلام دامية××مازال جرحك في قلبي نزيفَ دمٍ
"بنان" ياصورة الإخلاص رائعةً ×× ويامنال الفِدى والنبل والكرم
عشنا شريدين عن أهلٍ وعن وطنٍ ×× ملاحماً من صراع النور والقيم
الكيد يرصدنا في كل منعطفٍ ×× والموت يرقبنا في كل مقتحم
والجرح في الصدر من أعدائنا نفذُ×× والجرح في الظهر من صدقاننا العدم
ماذا تقول ابنتها هادية عصام العطار عنها :
كانت أمي رحمها الله تعالى تُكْثِر من قراءة القرآن ، وتكثر من الدعاء،وكانت تقرأ عندما تقرأ ، وتدعو عندما تدعو ، بفهمٍ وتدبّر ، وخشوعٍ وتأثّر ؛ وكنّا نراها أحياناً وهي مستغرقة في تلاوة القرآن ، فنرى الدموع تفيض من عينيها على خَدّيها وصدرها…
وكانت - رحمها الله - تعلّمني وأخي ومن لعلّه يكون معنا الدعاء ونحن صغار.
(مذكرات الشيخ الطنطاوي_الجزء السادس)
.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

فقفزت مبتهجة مسرورة و قالت بلهجتها السريعة الكلمات, المتلاحقة الالفاظ:
بابا كلها اصفار اصفار اصفار.
تحسب الاصفار هي خير ما ينال.
******************************  *****************
إيه إيه..زدنا زدنا
كرر علي حديثهم يا حادي ***فحديثهم يجلو الفؤاد الصادي

----------


## طالب الإيمان

الله المستعان 
أبكيتنا يا أخي الكريم ( أبا عائشة ) 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## إمام الأندلس

لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الجزيرة الفضائية في برنامج لقاء اليوم - 24 / 06 / 2007 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/AlJazeera/Jazz01.htm 
الحلقة الأولى من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 19 / 11 / 2007
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at01.htm
 الحلقة الثانية من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 26 / 11 / 2007
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at02.htm
 الحلقة الثالثة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 03 / 12 / 2007
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at03.htm
 الحلقة الرابعة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 10 / 12 / 2007
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at04.htm
 الحلقة الخامسة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 17 / 12 / 2007
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at05.htm
 الحلقة السادسة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 24 / 12 / 2007 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at06.htm
 الحلقة السابعة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 31 / 12 / 2007 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at07.htm
 الحلقة الثامنة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 07 / 01 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at08.htm
 الحلقة التاسعة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 14 / 01 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at09.htm
 الحلقة العاشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 21 / 01 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at10.htm
 الحلقة الحادية عشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 28 / 01 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at11.htm
 الحلقة الثانية عشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 04 / 02 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at12.htm
 الحلقة الثالثة عشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 11 / 02 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at13.htm
 الحلقة الرابعة عشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 18 / 02 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at14.htm
 الحلقة الخامسة عشرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار الفضائية - 25 / 02 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at15.htm
 الحلقة السابعة عشرة والأخيرة من لقاء الأستاذ عصام العطار على قناة الحوار - 04 / 03 / 2008 
http://www.iid-alraid.de/IIDVideo/Al...Murag3at17.htm

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

ماشاء الله يا إمام الأندلس كرر مطالبتك للزمان بأن يكفر عما جناه لسانه السريع...(ابتسامة  )
أنا أوافقكم على أن جماعة الإخوان قد خدمت دين الله وسدت ثغرة فكريةكبيرة كان التغريبيون قد نفذوا منها إلينا , كما أوافقكم أن في الجماعة أناس فضلاء ضحوا بالغالي والنفيس فجزاهم الله ألف ألف خير ...
لكن وفي المقابل : فإن شرور البدع والمنكرات والصد عن الصالحين وتمييع دين الله ما أتانا إلا من عندهم...

----------


## محمد وليد عبدو

عصام العطار شخصية فذة 
أرجو من الله أن يكثر أمثاله
فنحن بحاجة الى رتل طويل من المجاهدين المخلصين

----------


## محمد وليد عبدو

عصام العطار شخصية فذة 
أرجو من الله أن يكثر من أمثاله
فنحن بحاجة الى رتل طويل من المجاهدين المخلصين
(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو القاسم

نعم أريدها أخي النبيل طالب الإيمانوقد شاهدت حلْقة واحدة في القناة
ولم يتسنّ لي متابعة البقية..فكم تحسّرت..
ومن لطيف أني سمعت الشيخ المحدث عبدالله السعد يثني عليه ويدعو له

----------


## التبريزي

يحكي لي شيخ شامي أن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله كان يصلي في الجامع الذي كان يخطب فيه الشيخ عصام العطار في دمشق، وكان يقدمه أحيانا للصلاة، وكان الجامع يمتليء بالمصلين في الساعات الأولى حرصا على إيجاد مكان في الجامع لسماع خطبه القوية المؤثرة...

----------


## أبو الأشبال البريطاني

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أين حلقات الشيخ سرور أثابكم الله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

حفظ الله الشيخ عصام العطار ورحم الله بنان الطنطاوي ووالدها اديب الفقهاء
بارك الله فيك اخي طالب الايمان على هذه الترجمة الممتعة لهذه الشخصية الفذه

والاخوان المسلين قدموا رجالات كانوا شامة على جبين الامة ولا ينكر هذا احد

----------


## خالد المرسى

وهو من طلبة الشيخ على الطنطاوى 
لكن ماالمجال الذى ينتج فيه الان ؟

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> أين حلقات الشيخ سرور أثابكم الله


كلها موجودة على اليوتيوب ، أو على موقع الشيخ سرور الرسمي ..



> لكن ماالمجال الذى ينتج فيه الان ؟


الشيخ كبير في السنّ ، و مع هذا ، فالشيخ لم يكن عالماً ، و غالب الإخوان هكذا إلا قليلٌ منهم ، فهوَ يكتب خواطر و شعراً و أدباً .. و لو سألتهُ : ما الإرجاء ؟ ، لقال : لا أعلم .
أثابهُ الله على ما قدم للأمة ..

----------


## التبريزي

> و لو سألتهُ : ما الإرجاء ؟ ، لقال : لا أعلم .
> أثابهُ الله على ما قدم للأمة ..


بارك الله فيك... ما أحببتُ أن يصدر هذا منك، لماذا؟
- الإرجاء معتقدٌ يعرفه الطلبة الصغار، فكيف يجهله الكبار وهو حديث الساعة بين الجماعات؟ بل إن من طوائف اليوم المتهمة بالإرجاء من انقسمت بسببه إلى قسمين مشهورين كلٌ منهما تبدّع الأخرى!! 
- ثم حتى لو كان من دقائق الأمور، فلا يحل لك يا أخي أن تتخرص بالغيب وتحكم على الشيخ عصام بهذا الحكم إلا أن يكون أخبرك مشافهة أنه لا يعرف معنى الإرجاء!! فذاك شأن آخر!!

وفقنا الله وإياك إلى اتباع الحق وتحري الصواب...

----------


## الخانيونسي

أوافق على ما قاله أخونا الفاضل التبريزي 
وأحس بنوع من الاضطراب الفكري يمر به أخونا العزيز طالب الإيمان
وآمل أن يكون إحساسي غلطاً وأرجو ذلك وأحسن الظن في أخي الحبيب طالب الإيمان 
فأحيانا تكون المبالغة في قصد الإنصاف سببا للاعتساف!
فقبل أيام كان يدافع عن الإخوان بطريقة تشعر أنه منهم
والآن يزريهم لهذا الحد
وأنا أقول :الأديب إذا كان أديبا بحق فلابد أن له معرفة ما بأقوال الفرق
وأشعارهم تنبي عنهم وهي مدونة في كبار كتب الأدب

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> وفقنا الله وإياك إلى اتباع الحق وتحري الصواب...


آمين ..



> وأحس بنوع من الاضطراب الفكري يمر به أخونا العزيز طالب الإيمان
>  وآمل أن يكون إحساسي غلطاً وأرجو ذلك وأحسن الظن في أخي الحبيب طالب الإيمان


 :Smile:  باركَ اللهُ فيك ، .. لكنني حقيقةً لم أرَ إلتزاماً بين الدفاع عن الإخوان ، و بينَ إثبات الضعف العلمي عندهم ..




> و لو سألتهُ : ما الإرجاء ؟ ، لقال : لا أعلم


إذ ليسَ من اهتماماته ، و هذا صحيح ، ففي لقائهِ فالأستاذ العطار ، لم يذكر في حياته الفكرية عن تلمذته على شيخ ، إنما جل ما قرأهُ إنما هوَ في اللغة و الأدب ..
فالعطار - أسعده الله - كان كالزعيم الروحي لإخوان سورية ، و كان سياسياً أكثر منهُ فقهياً و عالماً ، الإخوان كُلهم كذلك ..
و من يتعلم العلم الشرعي منهم ، فليخدم أهداف الحركة ، كالسياسة الشرعية ، و الإقتصاد الإسلامي ، لم يتعلم علماً شرعياً و أتقنَ إتقاناً إلا الإخواني العراقي : محمد أحمد الراشد ، و يظهر هذا في كتابهِ ( أصول الإفتاء ) ، ..
و هذا يظهر عندَ حزب التحرير كذلك ، فلم يكن ذا علم شرعي إلا تقي الدين النبهاني في ( الشخصية الإسلامية " ثلاث مجلدات " ) و سميح عاطف الزين ، بل و ما كتبَ النبهاني إلا ليخدم القضية الكبرى التي يحملونها ( و هيَ إعادة الخلافة ) ، و للحقيقة : فالتحرير لا يملك في تأصيلاته إلا قضية الخلاقة ، فهوَ حزب سياسي .. و فقط .
و الله الموفق ، و إن ظهرَ مني ذماً للعطار ، فأسحبهُ ، فهوَ أستاذي و شيخي ، كبير رجالات و قيادات الشام ..

----------


## الخانيونسي

بل هناك من علماء الإخوان الكثير ومحمد الراشد ليس من أبرعهم 
وفيهم الكثير الكثير ممن درس الشريعة وبز فيها 
منهم العالم الرباني عمر الأشقر ومحمد محمود الصواف ومناع القطان وسعيد حوى وغيرهم جماعة كثيرون
وذلك في القديم والحديث
وكما قال أخونا التبريزي : لا ينبغي أن تقول عنه لا يعرف الإرجاء
بل يعرفه قبل أن أولد أنا وأنت, وانظر إحدى الخواطر في موضوع الشوارد والأوابد

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> منهم العالم الرباني عمر الأشقر ومحمد محمود الصواف ومناع القطان وسعيد حوى وغيرهم جماعة كثيرون


يختلف بينَ منْ ينتسب للحركة انتساباً و بينَ من يتعاطف معها ، أما محمد محمود الصواف ، فهوَ من الرعيل الأول للإخوان ، يلزمه ما يلزم مرحلة حسن البنا ، فالإخوان مرو بمراحل ، و مناع القطان ، لم يكن منتسباً لهم ، بل تربى على الإخوانيات فقط ، و إلا فهوَ سلفي النزعة ، .. أما سعيد حوى فصدقت ( لولا أشعريته ) ، و مثلهُ مرشد الإخوان عبد الفتاح أبو غدة - رحمه الله - ..

----------


## الخانيونسي

أخي يكفينا جدالاً أهي قضية عظمى..؟!
هل يتوجب علي أن أعد لك قائمة طويلة حتى تقتنع
وعمر الأشقر من الإخوان وليس مجرد متعاطف!
وماذا عن همام سعيد؟ ما حجتك فيه ياترى؟
وهو مرشد الإخوان في الأردن :عالم محدث سلفي قح صاحب تحقيق شرح علل الترمذي 
هناك في الكويت واليمن ومصر والشام والعراق والجزيرة وفلسطين أعلام منهم هم علماء بحق
ولا حاجة للماراة في أمر كهذا..
ثم ما علاقة الأشعرية بما نحن فيه؟
قبل أيام كنت تستميت في الدفاع عن الأشاعرة 
والآن تخرجه من الاستحقاق لأنه أشعري!
أما كلامك عن مناع القطان فلا علاقة لكلامك بموضوعنا
مع كونه غير صحيح فهو من الإخوان قطعا

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> أخي يكفينا جدالاً أهي قضية عظمى..؟!
> هل يتوجب علي أن أعد لك قائمة طويلة حتى تقتنع
> وعمر الأشقر من الإخوان وليس مجرد متعاطف!
> وماذا عن همام سعيد؟ ما حجتك فيه ياترى؟
> وهو مرشد الإخوان في الأردن :عالم محدث سلفي قح صاحب تحقيق شرح علل الترمذي 
> هناك في الكويت واليمن ومصر والشام والعراق والجزيرة وفلسطين أعلام منهم هم علماء بحق
> ولا حاجة للماراة في أمر كهذا..
> ثم ما علاقة الأشعرية بما نحن فيه؟
> قبل أيام كنت تستميت في الدفاع عن الأشاعرة 
> والآن تخرجه من الاستحقاق لأنه أشعري!


و لماذا أنتَ غاضب ؟ .. فليسَ الموضوع قضية فلسطين ، .. 
و لا داعي للأخذ و الرد ، وإن لم تفهم كلامي عن الأشاعرة ، ففهمهُ ثم نقاش ، و موضوعي عن العطار بمجملتهِ كافٍ للرد عليك ، و الأصح أن تقول : ليذهب همام سعيد و يحل مشاكل حركته في الأردن قبلَ كل هذا .. و الله الموفق ..

----------


## سوسنة الاسلام

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
ويا حبذا لو ترسل لي حلقات الصوت فقط للاستاذ عصام العطار
والشكر الجزيل لك

----------

